# VI. SfdW in HH



## Rabbit (10. Juni 2002)

Mit erschrecken mußte ich feststellen, daß der Mai ohne ein SfdW an uns vorrüberzog. Damit uns das im Juni nicht passiert rufe ich hiermit zum nunmehr

VI. SfdW in HH 

auf.

*Ort:* Kick & Company

*Adresse:*
Klausstraße 1-3
22765 Hamburg
Telefon 040 / 390 55 36

*Anfahrt:*
HIER 

*Termin:* Donnerstag, 20.06.2002 ab 19:00 Uhr


Bis denn, 
Harry

_aktualisiert am 20.06.2002 von Rabbit_


----------



## Bischi (10. Juni 2002)

...was ist aus der Idee geworden das ganze am Elbstrand zu veranstalten?!?

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (10. Juni 2002)

Kannst Du denn eine Wettergarantie geben?!

Die Idee ist/war ja nicht schlecht, aber:

1) Wie/Wer organisiert das? Es ist ja schon schwer genug, überhaupt etwas auf die Beine zu stellen!

2) s.o., Wettergarantie. Das ist ja hier in Norddeutschland nicht so einfach.

3) Wo bleibt da die oft geforderte Zentralität?

Mach gerne einen Gegenvorschlag, aber organisier den auch


----------



## Bischi (10. Juni 2002)

1. Also ´n Kasten Bier sollte nicht so schwer aufzutreiben sein oder? Ich würde mich sogar bereiterklären, den bei genügend Zusagen bereitzustellen.

2. Nein...   wer kann das schon...  *g*

3. Zum Elbstrand kommt man auch ganz gut mit dem Auto/Bahn/Bus/Bike

4. Gab es ein 4. ? 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (10. Juni 2002)

[email protected] Wettergarantie ... hoffentlich findest noch jemanden, der Dir eine solche fuer Tirol gibt 

Also ich denke man sollte schon so mutig sein, eine Outdoor-Veranstaltung in einem doch recht uebersichtlichen Ausmass in dieser Jahreszeit einzuplanen ... ist ja auch nicht so, dass wir eine Querfloetenklasse von 6-14 Jaehrigen sind ...


----------



## Rabbit (10. Juni 2002)

OK, ihr habt's ja so gewollt, Ort ist geändert 

Dann seht mal alle zu, daß ihr euch fleißig anmeldet damit der Bischi um seinen Kasten Bier nicht herumkommt.
Nicht, daß er da nur mit einem Six-Pack erscheinen muß, weil, der reicht ja für uns drei


----------



## Beppo (10. Juni 2002)

Moin Moin,

...Kiste Bier an der Elbe? 
das geht garnicht!!!
Aber glücklicherweise ist ja kein Alkohol ´drin. Oder?
So´n Mist, man! Party an der Elbe und ich muß malwieder fahren! Oder können wir das Event so ca. 40Km östlich verlagern 

Egal, ich bin dabei.

Gruß Beppo


----------



## meise (10. Juni 2002)

Termin ist notiert! Von mir aus darf es auch gerne eine Stunde eher sein. Von wegen Heimfahrt und so. 

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Bischi (11. Juni 2002)

Ich grab Dir ´n Loch am Stand und wenn Du Dir noch ´nen Schlafsack mitbringst, musste Dir nicht mal mehr Gedanken machen, wie Du zum Auto kommst    ´ne Stunde früher wär aber in jedem Fall OK denk´ ich oder?


mfg, Bischi


----------



## biker_tom (11. Juni 2002)

würde diesmal gerne mit kommen, nur wo soll das denn am elbstrand stattfinden? 

da kenn ich mich ja nicht so aus...... Halt ein zugereister...


gruß
tom


p.s. hoffentlich hat hier in der Firma nicht wieder jemand was dagegen!


----------



## gage_ (11. Juni 2002)

Stunde frueher ist okay.

Ist der Elbstrand jetzt fest? Oder doch lieber Stadtpark oder irgendwo anders?

Mir ist das egal, ich hab ueberall einen Schlafplatz in der Naehe 

@biker_tom ... der Elbstrand faengt in Oevelgoenne an (fast direkt bei der Bushaltestelle) ..

Die Frage waere dann noch, ob man das oestlich oder westlich der Strandperle veranstaltet, wobei ich Richtung Westen tendiere, weil's da schoener ist. Von oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln allerdings einen Tick weiter weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (11. Juni 2002)

Siehste, und schon wird's wieder kompliziert!

Dann outet euch mal, ihr Outdoor-Freaks! Wo soll das ganze stattfinden?

Ich denke mal, Wittenbergener Strand  wäre dann wohl schon zu weit westlich und mit dem ÖPNV nur schwer zu erreichen! Allerdings darf man ja ab 18:00h wieder das Bike im Zug mitnehmen und vom Bahnhof Rissen fährt man da sich nur 5-7 min. mit dem Bike runter! Rauf wird's anschließend sicher etwas länger dauern 

19 Uhr geht klar!


----------



## PrimOChris (11. Juni 2002)

Bier und Salat, das klingt doch schon ganz gut...


Ich schlage mal konkret als location den Elbstrand westlich der Strandperle, am großen Stein vor!
Der Stein ist wirklich groß und sollte also auch von ortsunkundigen gefunden werden können. 
Zur Veranschaulichung:


----------



## PrimOChris (11. Juni 2002)

Bier- und Grillanlieferung sollte über den Övelgönner Hohlweg möglich sein...


----------



## PrimOChris (11. Juni 2002)

da fehlte jetzt die Grafik zur Veranschaulichung...

Hier ist sie:


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juni 2002)

Na Chris, das mit dem Kartenmaterial habe ich aber schon einmal besser gesehen 

Also, der Treffpunkt liegt dann wohl damit HIER an dem großen Stein. Dieser Stein ist übrigens ein *Findling* und wird auch "Alter Schwede" genannt 

Mehr Info's für euch Kulturbanausen gibt es HIER

Hier mal ein Bild:





Soweit ich weiß ist der "Stein" aber wohl mittlerweile mit Graffitti beschmiert, also erst recht nicht zu übersehen


----------



## Hattrick (11. Juni 2002)

Die Verordnung verbietet Zerstörung, Beschädigung oder Veränderung des Findlings. 
Die Firmengruppe ... , die auf die Beseitigung von Graffiti spezialisiert ist, hat die Patenschaft für den Alten Schweden übernommen und wird eventuelle Verunreinigungen durch Graffiti kostenlos entfernen.
------
Vorsicht, nicht dass ihr den "alten Schweden" noch durch einen rauchenden Grill ein neues Outfit verpasst  oder ihn versehentlich wieder in die Elbe rollt  
@rabbit: nicht anlehnen !
@GageC: kann man da runterhüpfen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (11. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Die Verordnung verbietet Zerstörung, Beschädigung oder Veränderung des Findlings.
> Die Firmengruppe ... , die auf die Beseitigung von Graffiti spezialisiert ist, hat die Patenschaft für den Alten Schweden übernommen und wird eventuelle Verunreinigungen durch Graffiti kostenlos entfernen.*


Aha, ein Kunst- und Kulturkenner der die weiterführenden Infos auch gelesen zu haben scheint 
Ich denke jedoch, daß sich der Findling beim Anlehnen meinerseits von meinem Gewicht wohl kaum beeindrucken lassen wird!
Ob man da runterdroppen, ja mein lieber Hattrick, so heißt das heute "neudeutsch", springen tun wir ja seit Turnvater Jahn nicht mehr , kann, wird gageC dann wohl am nächsten Donnerstag im Zuge einer empirischen Erhebung austesten müssen.
Da der Findling bei dieser Aktion vermutlich weder zerstört, noch beschädigt und erst recht nicht verändert wird, sondern höchstens ein wenig beschmutzt - Gregors Bike ist nämlich nie ganz sauber  - fällt diese ja auch nicht unter das Verbot der o.g. Verordnung.

Bis dann


----------



## Key (12. Juni 2002)

hallo erst einmal an alle norddeutschen radler, würde mich dem treffen eventuell anschliessen, bin vor ca. einem3/4 jahr nach lühe(liegt bei jork) gezogen, naja wohin einen die arbeit so verschlägt, habe hier aber noch keine anderen biker kennengelernt, deshalb würde ich mich über ein treffen mit euch freuen, eine genaue wegbeschreibung währe mir sehr hilfreich, övelgönne liegt glaube ich so ziemlich gegenüber von mir, ist leider nur die elbe zwischen, ansonsten ist das so ein anfahrtsweg von ca.55km, meldet euch mal
mfg ulf


----------



## Flachlandbiker (12. Juni 2002)

Hai ho,

Elbe hört sich doch gut an. Das Wetter wird schon..einen Tag vorm Sommeranfang..gut sein.
Also ich bin zu 90% dabei.


----------



## gage_ (12. Juni 2002)

@Key .. gegenueber ist gut. Von gegenueber faehrt naemlich eine Faehre. Also Finkenwerder war das glaub ich. Die faehrt ueber Blankenese, Oevelgoenne, Landungsbruecken.

@Rabbit, Hattrick .. der "alte Schwede" ist IIRC nicht Drop-geeignet. Ein Wallride koennte gehen, waere da nicht die sandige Anfahrt. Eigentlich haben evil und ich ja schon Erfahrung, was das Auslegen von Pappe auf Sand zum Ermoeglichen von Kunststuecken betrifft 

Naja, wer ernsthaft vorhat an diesem Abend ernsthaft zu biken, kann auch einfach eine der Treppen runterfahren, die zur Promenade fuehren. Danach ist die Adrenalinproduktionsfaehigkeit des Koerpers eh bis Ende des Monats erschoepft


----------



## Key (12. Juni 2002)

@gageC
nee finkenwerder ist noch mal so ca.15km entfernt von mir, da arbeite ich nämlich, die fähre fährt glaube ich nicht mehr um die zeit , also wie komm ich nun da hin soll ich schwimmen?, mit dem auto wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren, meine kleine fährt mich aber sicher hin und holt mich vor allem auch wieder ab wenn mir mal jemand einen genauen wegeplan senden könnte, oder ist die sache nur für mitglieder?, würde mich freuen mal den ein oder anderen trainingspartner zu finden, fahre so um die 300km die woche 
mfg ulf


----------



## gage_ (12. Juni 2002)

@Key .. also von wegen Trainingspartner, schreib doch mal Lupus an, der wohnt IMHO nicht so weit von Dir weg, und die 300-Wochenkilometer werden den auch nicht schocken 

Statt Faehre kannst Du natuerlich auch einen der Busse nehmen, die durch den Elbtunnel fahren. Kannst ja schon mal testweise versuchen, eine passende Verbindung unter www.geofox.de zu finden. Als Ziel kannst Du erstmal Oevelgoenne eingeben, welche Haltestelle naeher am alten Schweden ist, weiss ich nicht.

Es ist natuerlich ausschliesslich fuer Forumsmitglieder, zu denen Du Dich auch zaehlen darfst  Nein, wir sind da offen. Ist nicht so dass man in HH bei der Menge von Mountainbikern gross waehlerisch sein duerfte 

Anhang darfst Du auch mitbringen, wenn Du ihr das antun moechtest. Ich werde meine Suesse auch mal fragen, wie ich sie kenne wird sie angesichts der Masse ambitionierter hobby-ausuebender Maenner dankend ablehnen


----------



## Key (12. Juni 2002)

@gageC
danke erst einmal für die informationen, wollte meine kleine auch nicht mitbringen, sie sollte mich nur fahren, ansonsten werde ich mal meinen routenplaner bemühen, mit dem rad ist es schon ein ganz schönes stück , fahre öfter mal in die stadt mit dem rad über kattwyk-reiherstieg brücke-alter elbtunnel usw., sind dann immer so 100km für eine tour hin und zurück und das werde ich mir an dem abend sicher nicht mehr antun+zumuten 
mfg ulf


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juni 2002)

Hallo Key!

Vielleicht solltest Du dich mal per PN mit *meise* in Verbindung setzten. Der wohnt in Harsefeld bei Buxtehude, ist ja auch quasi aus deiner Ecke.
Und weiter oben hat er sich ja auch "angemeldet". Der kommt m.E. sowieso mit eigenem Wagen und könnte dich ja vermutlich mitnehmen 

Sollte deine "kleine" dich fahren, so schau dir den Link zum Stadplan in meinen letztem Posting vor diesem an!

Busverbindung ist die Linie 115 von Bf. Altona in Richtung "S klein Flottbek"

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## meise (12. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Vielleicht solltest Du dich mal per PN mit meise in Verbindung setzten. Der wohnt in Harsefeld bei Buxtehude, ist ja auch quasi aus deiner Ecke.
> Und weiter oben hat er sich ja auch "angemeldet". Der kommt m.E. sowieso mit eigenem Wagen und könnte dich ja vermutlich mitnehmen
> *


Du bist ja ein richtiger Mitdenker! Ist wie alles immer eine reine Getränkefrage... 

@key: wollte nach der Arbeit von Harburg direkt zur Elbe fahren. 
Ich könnte Dich also von Harburg mitnehmen und/bzw. Dich auf dem Rückweg in Lühe absetzen.

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Key (13. Juni 2002)

@meise 
das ist ja mal ein sehr schönes angebot , werde mich noch einmal wegen genauer daten melden, wahrscheinlich werde ich nur die rückfahrgelegenheit in anspruch nehmen, schon mal ein grosses dankeschön von mir 
mfg ulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meise (18. Juni 2002)

Nachdem wir hier eben den Weltuntergang überlebt haben, stellt sich mir die Frage, was wir am Donnerstag bei ähnlichem Wetter veranstalten? 
Die Prognose ist ja leider nicht so berauschend. Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll, noch eine alternative Einkehrmöglichkeit zu suchen. Leider kenne ich die Örtlichkeit nicht so gut, s.d. ich keinen Vorschlag machen kann.

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2002)

Stimmt! Für den Donnerstag ist eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit zwischen 70-80% angesagt. Somit soll's vorraussichtlich den ganzen Tag regnen 

Da ich mich in Altona nicht so gut auskenne würde ich wieder für das DOS-Amigos am Großneumarkt plädieren.

Andere Vorschläge sind weiterhin erwünscht!


----------



## Bischi (19. Juni 2002)

...ich geb´ mich ja geschlagen. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich den Regenschauer, der mich gestern auf dem Heimweg von der U-Bahn nach Hause überrascht hat, ziehmlich erfrischend fand .

mfg, Bischi


----------



## PrimOChris (19. Juni 2002)

Aber bitte, wenn die Primadonnen und C-Fahrer unter Euch lieber Stubenhocken wollen....
Ich wäre übrigens für eine location, wo unser ungehobeltes Benehmen (jaja, da gibt´s so Kandidaten) nicht unangenehm auffällt. Nähe Altonaer Bahnhof gibt´s doch so einiges... Z.B. das Labyrinth, dann diesen Italiener, dessen Name mir immer entfällt und noch so ein zwei Döner-Buden mehr...
Wie wär´s denn mit dem Kick&Company? -Da kann man auch flippern, darten, kickern, billarden und essen.

"Ein beliebter Treffpunkt bei vielen Sportlern, da man hier kleine Snacks zu sich nehmen kann und sich auch "sportlich" betätigen kann."  -Wenn das nicht gut klingt?!

Preise und Anfahrt


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2002)

... aber doch auch nicht total *verschuppt*, obwohl mein Sternzeichen ja der Fisch ist 



> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Wie wär´s denn mit dem Kick&Company? -Da kann man auch flippern, darten, kickern, billarden und essen.
> 
> "Ein beliebter Treffpunkt bei vielen Sportlern, da man hier kleine Snacks zu sich nehmen kann und sich auch "sportlich" betätigen kann."  -Wenn das nicht gut klingt?!
> ...


Hört sich auch nett an.

Ich denke jeder sollte morgen vor Aufbruch nochmal hier ins Topic schauen! Solltes es unerwartet trocken sein, so bleibt's beim "alten Schweden", ansonsten werden wir den Treffpunkt hier im ersten Beitrag aktualisieren!


----------



## Bischi (19. Juni 2002)

*gg*   ich glaub ich muss mir das hier alles nochmal genau durchlesen...    *lach*


mfg, bischi


----------



## meise (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> [B
> Ich denke jeder sollte morgen vor Aufbruch nochmal hier ins Topic schauen! [/B]



Das klappt bei mir nicht, da ich direkt von der Arbeit komme und dort keinen Internet-Zugang habe!

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2002)

Dann ruf mich vorher einfach an 
Gute Idee, wa, dafür bin ich ja bekannt, ein Mitdenker eben  (s.o)!


----------



## meise (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Dann ruf mich vorher einfach an
> *



Genau DAS habe ich eben zu meiner Holden gesacht und mir schonmal Deine Rufnummern zurecht gelegt!

Bis morgen!
Meise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (19. Juni 2002)

Moin Moin,

also, ich weis nicht was ich sagen soll! 
Ich bin einfach nur begeistert Es ist für alles gesorgt und vorgedacht.  
Ich werde morgen den Arbeitsplatz um 15.00uhr fluchtartig verlassen und einfach den Harry anrufen...

Gruß an alle
Beppo


----------



## gage_ (19. Juni 2002)

Waere schoen, wenn der Wetterbericht fuer morgen so falsch ist wie der fuer heute war, und wir uns von kleinen Woelkchen am Himmel nicht gleich den Angstschweiss auf die Stirn treiben lassen 

Ich find ja Aussentueren-Veranstaltungen immer besser, wenn die Niederschlaege das dann trotzdem mal verhindern, dann waere bei den derzeitigen Aussentemperaturen ein Restaurant mit ueberdachtem Aussenbereich natuerlich das Nonplusultra 

Leider habe ich diesmal keine Zeit die organisierende Verantwortung zu tragen, schaue aber morgen nochmal rein (oder rufe Rabbit an) bevor ich losgehe ...


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2002)

Hey Leute!

Bin ich ein Bäckerladen? Was soll'n mein Chef denken wenn morgen ab 15:00h aufgrund der vermutlich unbeständigen Wetterlage ununterbrochen mein - wohlgemerkt privates - Handy klingelt? 

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, ab 13:00h ist morgen eh Betriebsfest angesagt, werde also bereits "vorgetankt" zum SfdW erscheinen


----------



## biker_tom (20. Juni 2002)

hallo leute,

wann und wo findet es denn nun heute statt, denn "outdoor" fällt ja wohl aus, der DWD (Deutscherwetterdienst), hat für heute eine unwetterwarnung herausgegeben.......


Da ich mir festvoregenommen habe heute das erstemal dabei zu sein, würde ich mich freuen, mal die o.g. Frage beantwortet zu bekommen....

hier die info zum Wetter: http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/Warnungen/index.htm


----------



## Rabbit (20. Juni 2002)

Ich werde gleich mal im DOS amigos anrufen, momentan haben wir ja gerade wieder Weltuntergang 
Und da ist wohl ein Lokal mit fester Bedachung angesagt!
Muß aber jetzt erst mal in ein Meeting!
Schaut in einer Stunde noch mal rein!

Bis später!


----------



## biker_tom (20. Juni 2002)

das Wo schein ja nun klar zu sein, nun fehlt noch die Uhrzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (20. Juni 2002)

@Rabbit: nichts überstürzen
@Biker_Tom: Ich dachte 19:00h würde stehen?

@all:
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollten wir, da wir uns ja noch nicht so gut kennen, die Priorität bei der Auswahl unseres Treffpunkts auf eine kommunikationsfreundliche und variable location setzen. Im DOS Amigos gibt´s unbestritten gutes Essen, aber vielleicht kommt das Kick&Co. uns von der räumlichen und athmosphärischen Gestaltung etwas mehr entgegen... (Man kann rumlaufen, darten, kickern, billarden und ist nicht auf seinem [für so beleibte Personen wie GageC und mich womöglich sogar engen Platz festgenagelt].) Kurz: mehr action == mehr Gruppendynamik.



Sagt mal was dazu, bevor Rabbit uns (ob des Frusts, wegen entgangener Grillfreude) einen Vierertisch in einem Nobelrestaurant bestellt...   

Schlußendlich geht es ja um die Erlangung des Weltfriedens!


----------



## Rabbit (20. Juni 2002)

Hi Chris, schau mal in deine PN!

Mach mal ggf. einen Tisch klar und wir treffen uns dann heute Abend ggf. zum darten 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## biker_tom (20. Juni 2002)

also um 19:00 Uhr im Kick&Company.

wie sieht es denn dort mit parkmöglichkeiten aus?

Aus Wentorf ist es schlecht mit öffentlichen.....


----------



## Rabbit (20. Juni 2002)

Parkmöglichkeiten? Da das mitten in ALtona ist würde ich mal sagen: Sieht schlecht aus, soll heißen unmittelbar vor der Tür wirst Du wohl nicht stehen 

Werde jetzt mal im Aufruf (erstes Posting) den Ort aktualisieren, der Chris wird's schon richten und da einen Tisch buchen! 

!!! Ort im Aufruf aktualisiert !!!


----------



## Bischi (20. Juni 2002)

...das war´s wohl mit SfdW für dieses Mal. Zumindest für mich...    Ich muss heute abend, wenn alle weg sind ´n paar Servern in ihr neues zuhause schieben  .  Vielleicht schaff ich es noch vorbeizukommen, wenn ich fertig bin.


mfg Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (20. Juni 2002)

@Bischi: Spielverderber  Viel Erfolg bei der System*umstellung* 

@biker_tom und andere "neue": Ich trage heute als Erkennungszeichen ein blau/schwarzes Biketrikot, das FOX-Kinetik!
Die Parole lautet: Hast Du keine Klingel?


----------



## evil_rider (20. Juni 2002)

bin wohl auch net da, elbstand währ ok gewesen, aber lokalitäten kann ich mir aktuell net erlauben :-( näxtes mal vieleicht ;-)


----------



## gage_ (21. Juni 2002)

Ich find den Thread mit der Tour von morgen nicht ... Folgendes:

Mit den Bremsen wird wohl doch noch nichts:

"Wir haben erstmal nur die Vorderbremse losgeschickt, Hinterbremse liefern wir nach" 

Da ich prinzipiell wenig Lust habe mich bzgl. Garantie der Bremsen fuer einen Satz an zwei Haendler zu wenden, denke ich darueber nach entweder noch bis Montag zu warten, oder einen kompletten Satz im Laden zu kaufen und die Vorderbremse gleich wieder zurueckzuschicken.

Ihr seht, das ist alles noch ein bisschen schwieriger und meine Frustration darueber unendlich, so dass ich morgen tendentiell eher nicht dabei bin 

Gregor (kotzend)


----------



## Bischi (21. Juni 2002)

Morgen?  Hmmm...   Wenn ich mein Bike nicht schon zerlegt und eingepackt hätte, wär´ ich ja direkt dabei      Aber momentan sieht mein Arbeitszimmer aus wie ne Werkstatt  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Badehose (22. Juni 2002)

Fahrt Ihr heute (Samstag)? Also ich wäre dabei. Aber wo und wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. Juni 2002)

Hallo Badehose,

ich hab' dir 'ne PN geschickt! Wird aber 'ne gemütliche Tour!

Gruß,
Harry


----------

